# Eigenbau eines Generators klappt nicht



## R0bin007 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
für ein Schulprojekt habe ich mir vorgenommen, selbst einen Generator zu bauen.
Allerdings erzeugt dieser aus mir unbekannten Gründen keinen Strom. Ich habe bereits alles Probiert, um etwas Strom aus ihm raus zu kitzeln, allerdings bleibt das Messgerät bei 0,00 (sowohl bei mV als auch bei mA)
Das ist das grobe Grundgerüst:

[attachment=14155:Unbenannt.PNG]
[attachment=14153:Magnet.PNG]
In der inneren Scheibe sind ingesamt 4 Magnenten ersetzt (inzwischen durch etwas größere als die auf dem Bild zu sehenden ersetzt).

Hier kurz zusammengefasst alle Informationen, die nützlich sein könnten :
-Bislang wurde beim drehen der inneren Scheibe noch kein messbarer Strom erzeugt
-Die vier Inneren Magneten sind alle mit der gleichen Polarität eingesetzt (deshalb der blaue Punkt)
-Das Kabel, mit dem die Wicklungen erzeugt wurden ist aus Kupfer und leitet Strom (ist alledings nicht magnetisch)
-Den "Eisenkern" habe ich aus Schrauben und vielen Muttern gebaut (wie auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen)
- Bislang läuft das Rad noch nicht "rund"; durch die Marmeladenglasdeckel statt Kugellager und noch keine komplett feste Konstruktion schlägt das innere Rad bei drehen oft aus und die Magneten kommen in Kontakt mit dem Eisenkern (sollte doch trz. nicht die Erzeugung von Strom verhindern, oder?!). Ich werde mir natürlich ein Kugellager kaufen, und evtl. auch eine Spule mit mehr Wicklungen, aber erstmal will einen Beweiß für erzeugten Strom haben
Das ist alles was mir gerade einfällt, wenn ich was vergessen hab zu erwähnen, bitte anmerken!
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, das ist echt dringend, da ich in knapp einer Woche ein Ergebnis liefern muss und bislang nichts habe :/

[attachment=14154:Strom.PNG]
MFG
Robin


Im Physik-Unterricht klang das immer so einfach.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## squats (7. Mai 2017)

-Die vier Inneren Magneten sind alle mit der gleichen Polarität eingesetzt (deshalb der blaue Punkt) 
 

da ist der Fehler, es dürfen nur 2 gegenüberliegende gleich sein


----------

